# Mounting a Sony Usb Ic Recorder



## cepheus (Oct 21, 2005)

I have a Sony ICD-P210 usb voice recorder. The supplied software is Windows only. The system profiler "sees" the device when its hooked up to my mac, but it won't mount. Any way to mount this device without using Virtual PC? Some sort of universal USB mounter?

While I'm at it - is there a Mac .dvf to .mp3 coverter available?


----------



## greenknight (Feb 16, 2006)

did you find a way to do it?


----------



## Sojournin (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd like to know too because I bought a Sony IC recorder and I can't find anything to work it.


----------



## gasp! (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi, i've got the same problem with my Sony recorder (the same of yours). Did you find any solution?
cheers mate!
gasp!


----------

